# Centennial Lake, Columbia, MD



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anything going on here? Anybody been there recently? Thinking of taking the wife out since it is a free fishing day saturday.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I was there a few days ago, used live minnows and caught a few dinks but a lot looked at it and turned away, especially the nice ones. In my opinion, rivers such as the potomac are your best bet on hot summer days. I wouldn't waste my time at that lake because the fish are very finicky, especially in the heat of summer.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have some creek chubs I was thinking of using for cutbait. Anybody have luck targeting cats there?


----------



## Sun (Sep 2, 2008)

i've never caught a catfish there, but you can't go wrong with nightcrawlers under a bobber. you're pretty much guaranteed to at least get some sunfish. if you're lucky, the rainbow trout there will hit nightcrawlers sometimes too.

if you want to target bass, here's what i do, and i don't think i've ever gotten skunked using this. get a 6" plastic worm, and hook it texas rig style (http://www.wikihow.com/Texas-Rig-a-Plastic-Worm). then walk along the bank and drop it in any gaps you can see between the lily pads (there are tons of lily pads). you won't even really need to cast - just let loose some line and drop the worm in there. down-up-down-up a couple times, and if you don't have a fish running with your worm, bring it out and try again, or walk on to the next spot. make sure you have at least 10 lb fishing line, because you may get snagged on the lily pads a lot.

if you're going with your wife, she may not enjoy moving from spot to spot. in that case, it's still fun to catch sunfish using the nightcrawlers under a bobber.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would imagine the water is too warm at this point for the trout to survive, but I could be wrong.

Well I got my kayak, buts its only a one person, so I was thinking of renting a two person kayak or canoe to paddle around the lake a little bit. I have my other usual spots where I know I can tear up panfish all day long, but was looking from something different and closer to home.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

shadyfisher85 said:


> I have some creek chubs I was thinking of using for cutbait. Anybody have luck targeting cats there?


There are supposedly some nice cats there but they stay in specific areas, I tried a few times with no luck.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Potomac is been good to me, on the HOT-HOT days. I pull some good cats!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I was there a few days ago, used live minnows and caught a few dinks but a lot looked at it and turned away, especially the nice ones. In my opinion, rivers such as the potomac are your best bet on hot summer days. I wouldn't waste my time at that lake because the fish are very finicky, especially in the heat of summer.


On hot Bluebird days with no wind or cloud cover it can be tough but we had wind and clouds and the last 2 days the fish bit very very well and to top it off I had the whole State Park to myself


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I'll give it a go for a couple hours tomorrow at Centennial. My plan of attack wil be to rent a tandem kayak or canoe, soak some bait chunks and crawlers for catfish and panfish and fish lures for bass. Looks like a threat of scattered storms all day, so hopefully that gives us some nice cloud cover, but hopefully the storms stay away for the morning. I'll report how it goes. Thanks for all the comments. Wish us luck!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not much to report on , but the wife caught a bunch of bluegils and said she had fun. I on the other caught nothing, but thats fine its always good to be on the water.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I guess we know who the angler is in your family or maybe you were being wise to let her out fish you. I'm glad she had a good time and you guys were able to share some quality time together.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Warning...Old story time. If you are bored with old storys stop reading here and go to the next post.

I took my kids to Centennial, they were around 6 and 3 or 7 and 4. Older boy, younger girl.
It was summer time, and we had spent the afternoon at a pool where I had taught the kids how to open their eyes under water, and dive for pennies.
When we arrived to the bulkhead by the boat ramp, I got my son set up with a bobber and worm. He was fishing away, when I turned my back to set up my daughters rod.
While I was rigging up her rod, I hear this big splash. I turned around, and much to my shock and horror, my son was missing!! I ran over to where he was, and he pops up to the surface sputtering and spitting. I pull him out of the water and up on the dock. I had to retrieve his shoe, which was floating near the pier. His rod was on the bottom. T grabbed the bobber, and pulled the rod up by the line.
After the excitement was over, and things were settled down my daughter asked my son if he saw any fish while he was down there, and if not we should move to a better spot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dena that's a great story and one which you guys will never forget. The kids will probably be telling it to their kids.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was using lures and cut bait hoping to find some bass or cats and she was using worms. My hopes for bigger fish didnt work out.


----------

